# New PB Saugeye 25.25"



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Other plans fell through so I decided to fish for some saugeye alone this evening. Started at around 6:00pm and worked the area pretty good for about an hour with no hits. Then I foul hooked a quillback, caught a little largemouth, and foul hook a bluegill over a period of about 15 minutes. Kept going until about 8:00 and was working back toward shore to leave.... I took "one last cast" and got into a monster of a saugeye. At first I thought I had a snag because it did not move, then once it realized it was hooked... game on. This fish fought very hard for a saugeye and thrased around on the surface several time. Each time, my heart raced just hoping he would not shake the lure. After several minutes, he began to wear down and I brought him to shore. The fish measure *25.25 inches *and was a hawg... I could not even get my hand half way around to throat to hold it.

Glad I got out this evening, wish I had someone with me to get better pictures... But here they are!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/46354/cat/all/limit/last7

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/46353/cat/all/limit/last7


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a hawg of a saugeye!!! Very nice. You have been on some very nice fish latley!


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

That's a nice pic!! and fish! congrats


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

cool:good:


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow! Nice fish. That one's got head and shoulders!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweet jebus that thing is a monster!! Way to go Scott!!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice nice very nice!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

That's one HAWG of a saugeye! Congrats!


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Great fish!


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

very nice! wish I was there:crying:


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Haven't heard about many big eyes lately. Great catch.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

River Anglin said:


> Haven't heard about many big eyes lately. Great catch.


I just started targeting them about 2 weeks ago to see where we are on the fall bite. I think that rain help stir things up.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

congrats on the eye, thats a real nice one.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

GREAT looking fish  Congrats!! Wish I still lived closer to the GMR. Used to have tons of fun fishing there. Again congrats......Dan


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome!!! I am hoping to get into one even half that big tonight!


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

A great looking fish.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a nice eye for sure


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Look at the shoulders on that fish. Congratulations!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

That is a great fish! Congrats!
________
Web shows


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

WOW!!!! Congrats again SConner. You have had one heck of a year fishing. I look forward to your posts. What are you going to do when winter rolls around? Wade fishing for life!!!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Once again nice eye Sconner, you sure have had a great year of fishing, keep it up!!!! FFBG


----------



## Hooklinensinker (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice fish, congrats, that is a hawg


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Sweet fish man and nothing wrong withthe pics.


----------



## TMCDB6 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow. Nice Fish!


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a beauty. Did it hit a crankbait?


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

You da man!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Ajax said:


> WOW!!!! Congrats again SConner. You have had one heck of a year fishing. I look forward to your posts. What are you going to do when winter rolls around? Wade fishing for life!!!


Thanks to all on the nice comments. I do wade all winter when air temps are above 32 degrees, but bite gets much tougher.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice fish out of the GMR,have't fished for a couple of years however have a conue again so in hte spring will be after it again, Again congrts.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

autogyroenthusiast said:


> That's a beauty. Did it hit a crankbait?


Storm floating minnow that runs about 3 feet deep.


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful fish!! But what's that funny looking thing holding it up?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job! Great looking river fish. Keep it up!!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice fish. Congrats on your PB.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Phil1907 said:


> Beautiful fish!! But what's that funny looking thing holding it up?


I know, a face only a mom could love


----------



## Hawksrule (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice fish!

I have yet to catch a Saugeye out of the GMR.


----------

